# Was bringt eine Soundkarte wirklich?!



## nogout007 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
im moment bin ich im Besitz eines Teufel concept m 5.1 und einer onboard Soundkarte (Realtek ALC850).

Jetzt die Frage(n): Was für Vorteile kann ich mir von einer Soundkarte versprechen?
-hört man wirklich einen großen Unterschied?
-was gibt es noch für Vorteile?

Gibt es zwischen den Soundkarten wesentliche Unteschiede?

Mir ist zum Beispiel aufgefallen, dass die meisten bekannten Soundkarten schon länger auf dem Markt sind. Entwickelt sich die Technologie auf dem Gebiet nicht so schnell? 

Gedacht hab ich an die Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music

benutzt werden soll sie hauptsächlich für Musik/Filme.


greetz, nogout


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2008)

nogout007 am 28.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es zwischen den Soundkarten wesentliche Unteschiede?


 früher entlastete eine karte die CPU. heute zwar auc, aber die CPus sind so stark dass das kaum ne rolle spielt. der große vorteil bei soundkarten heute ist eher die soundqualität




> Mir ist zum Beispiel aufgefallen, dass die meisten bekannten Soundkarten schon länger auf dem Markt sind. Entwickelt sich die Technologie auf dem Gebiet nicht so schnell?


 ja, es gibt ja nicht irgendwie unglaublich viel mehr zu berechnen oder so im vergleich zu vor 3-4 jahren. bei zB grafik wird schon nach 6 monaten mehr power verlangt von einem dann neuen spiel


ne Xfi ist nicht verkehrt, aber bin nicht sicher, welche da gut ist. ich GLAUB die music ist o.k


----------



## nogout007 (28. Mai 2008)

von dieser X-Fi Xtreme Music gibt es ja noch mehrere Auführungen mit genug schnick schnack... was bringen mir diese Externen Module? bringt es das nochmal 50 Taler drauf zu legen, um die mit zu kaufen?

Und es wird ja noch unterschiede zwischen 5.1 und 7.1...   


was ist wirklich notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?

siehe hier: (5.1)
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Soundkarte-Extreme-neutraler-Karton/dp/B000B7QO2A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1211990732&sr=8-3

7.1
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Xtreme-Music/dp/B00154JQGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1211990732&sr=8-1


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2008)

nogout007 am 28.05.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> von dieser X-Fi Xtreme Music gibt es ja noch mehrere Auführungen mit genug schnick schnack... was bringen mir diese Externen Module? bringt es das nochmal 50 Taler drauf zu legen, um die mit zu kaufen?
> 
> Und es wird ja noch unterschiede zwischen 5.1 und 7.1...
> 
> ...



die könne beide 7.1 - so gut wie jede halbwegs moderne karte kann das.

wegen meinungen & co würd ich bei hardware aber eher bei zB alternate die kundenmeinungen lesen.


und so ein externes panel... naja, wenn du oft umsteckst usw. lohnt sich das, sonst aber eher nicht.


----------



## Sackerl (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn du mehrere Rechner, bzw. Desktop PC und Notebook hast könnte man dir evtl. eine externe Soundkarte empfehlen. Diese werden über einen USB-Port an den Rechner angeschlossen und leisten da gute Dienste. Ich als Musik-Liebhaber will ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr auf eine Soundkarte verzichten. Egal ob zum zocken, Filme schaun oder Musik hören. Die Klänge kommen einfach klarer und deutlicher rüber.


----------



## Pa1nk1LLa (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab ebenfalls das Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und eine Creative X-FI Music und ich muss sagen: der Sound ist wirklich spitze und im Vergleich zum onboard Sound doch um einiges gehobener.

Außerdem bietet die X-FI noch Funktionen wie einen Crystalizer an der die Soundqualität steigert (hab ich bei Musik und Filmen immer an) und z.b. auch CMSS-3D welches ein Stereosignal auf alle Surround Lautsprecher hochrechnet , sodass auch wirklich aus allen Boxen Sound kommt und nicht nur aus den vorderen. Kann sein das aktuelle onboard Soundkarte ebenfalls solche Funktionen bieten aber dann imho nicht in einer so guten Qualität und außerdem wird die CPU dadurch dann auch mehr belastet.
Also ich kanns echt nur empfehlen


----------



## nogout007 (28. Mai 2008)

Pa1nk1LLa am 28.05.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab ebenfalls das Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und eine Creative X-FI Music und ich muss sagen: der Sound ist wirklich spitze und im Vergleich zum onboard Sound doch um einiges gehobener.
> 
> Außerdem bietet die X-FI noch Funktionen wie einen Crystalizer an der die Soundqualität steigert (hab ich bei Musik und Filmen immer an) und z.b. auch CMSS-3D welches ein Stereosignal auf alle Surround Lautsprecher hochrechnet , sodass auch wirklich aus allen Boxen Sound kommt und nicht nur aus den vorderen. Kann sein das aktuelle onboard Soundkarte ebenfalls solche Funktionen bieten aber dann imho nicht in einer so guten Qualität und außerdem wird die CPU dadurch dann auch mehr belastet.
> Also ich kanns echt nur empfehlen



wird dann der center lautsprecher dann auch endlich angesprochen?!


----------



## Dani-s (28. Mai 2008)

nogout007 am 28.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> im moment bin ich im Besitz eines Teufel concept m 5.1 und einer onboard Soundkarte (Realtek ALC850).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nogout007 (28. Mai 2008)

Dani-s am 28.05.2008 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> nogout007 am 28.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2008)

nogout007 am 28.05.2008 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ICh habe jetzt auch zwei verschiede Versionen der Soundkarte gefunden... Eine neue Variante hat einen optischen Ein-/ Ausgang...
> Ist dies sinnvoll? Was kann ich damit?
> Ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet leider nicht aus...
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Sound/Creative/X-Fi_Xtreme_Music_UUA/262762/?articleId=262762&showTecData=true



wenn dein boxenset auch nen digitalen eingang hat, der ebenfalls optisch ist, dann könntest du den sound per digitaler verbindung von der karte zu den boxen senden. hast dann nur EIN kabel statt drei, und die qualität kann besser sein (bei langen normalen verbindungen kann evtl. ein leichter verlust auftreten).

bei games geht das aber idR nur stereo, nicht in surround.


----------



## Dani-s (28. Mai 2008)

Herbboy am 28.05.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nogout007 am 28.05.2008 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich dir zu

Er hat keinen digital Eingang, ich hab das Thema nur aufgegriffen da er oben geschrieben hat dass er ein Concept M hat, was ja nicht der Fall ist,
sondern das vollaktive Concept E Magnum.

Es macht keinen Sinn wenn du dir eine Sounkarte mti digital out kaufst da du keinen Eingang hast, außer du kaufst dir einen AV Receiver, was aber nur Sinn macht wenn du viele Filme schaust und dir echter EAX Sound in Spielen egal ist, da es nicht digital übertragen werden kann außer mit einer Karte mit Dolby Digital Live von Creative.

Kauf dir einfach du Creative Music und werd glücklich evtl auch die Gamer ich weiß nicht ob der X-Ram was ausmacht, aber so weit ich weiß bringt das auch nur minimal in optimierten Spielen etwas.

Ich hatte/hab das Concept E Magnum auch an einer Music betrieben und war zufrieden, ist natürlich nichts gegen meine jetztige Anlage


----------



## nogout007 (29. Mai 2008)

Herbboy am 28.05.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nogout007 am 28.05.2008 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn es jemanden interessiert:
http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/erfahrungs-und-testberichte-usern-fuer-user/56539-erfahrungsbericht-creative-sb-x-fi-xtreme.html#post550053

ich bestell jetzt die neue Version.. in der Hoffnung dass die Treiber nicht zu viele Probleme geben...

greetz, nogout


----------



## Damaskus (6. Juni 2008)

nogout007 am 28.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> -hört man wirklich einen großen Unterschied?



Ich höre keinen wirklichen Unterschied z.b. zwischen der Audigy und meinem Onboardsound. Am einen Pc hängt das Logitech Z-680 5.1 mit X-Fi dran und am anderen das Nachfolgermodell Logitech Z-5500 5.1 mit Onboardsound. Subjektiv vom Höreindruck her könnt ich eigentlich nicht mal sagen, wo die Audigy verbaut ist.
Vielleicht ist es bei der X-Fi anders, ka.


----------

